# Laptop mit PC verbinden



## RoccoGirl (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin absoulter Neuling was Laptops, oder Netzwerke angeht.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einfach erklären, wie ich mit dem Laptop auf Daten vom PC zugreifen kann? Was muss ich machen? Was brauche ich?
Ein Cross-Over-Kabel habe ich, Ahnung leider gar keine.
Wäre seh lieb, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Schöne Grüße
Daniela


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2004)

Crossoverkabel sowohl im Laptop, als auch im PC einstecken und dann ein normales Windows (schätze mal, du nutzt Windows auf Laptop und Desktop?) Netzwerk einrichten mit fester IP, Arbeitsgruppe und Freigaben.


----------



## RoccoGirl (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich nutze Win2000 auf Desktop, aber nur Win3,11 auf dem Laptop, weil das das einzige ist, was ich in Diskettenform habe. Und zu allem ist Win2000 auch noch in Englisch, worin ich nicht gerade eine leuchte bin.


----------



## NatureBoy (15. September 2004)

War das kein Schreibfehler WIN 3.11 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das diese Version noch jemand benutzt. 

Ich denke jedoch nicht  dass du ein Netzwerk zwischen diesen beiden Geräten herstellen kannst. 
Sollte ich mich irren, bitte korrigieren...


----------



## RoccoGirl (15. September 2004)

nein, wirklich 3.11
Wie gesagt, das ist nun mal das einzige, dass ich auf Diskette habe und ich habe kein CD-Rom daher hatte ich ja gehofft, irgendwie auf die Daten vom Desktop PC zugreifen zu können, damit ich von dort aus evtl. was brauchbares auf die Festplatte kriege.


----------



## imweasel (15. September 2004)

Hi,

also mit WfW3.11 kann man auch ein Netzwerk einrichten... wie das aber genau geht kann ich dir nicht sagen 

Schau dir mal diesen Link an.


----------



## RoccoGirl (15. September 2004)

So, ich gebs auf.
Also doch eine USB Pc-Card und ein externes Laufwerk.
Ist wohl doch deutlich einfacher.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Schöne Grüße
Daniela


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RoccoGirl _
> *So, ich gebs auf.
> Also doch eine USB Pc-Card und ein externes Laufwerk.
> Ist wohl doch deutlich einfacher.
> ...


Dann würde ich nur darauf achten, dass der Notebook von USB Komponenten booten kann. Sonst hängst du dir das USB-CDROM o.ä. dran, packst deine WindowsCD rein, kannst dann aber nicht von dieser booten und Windows damit nicht adequat installieren.


----------



## RoccoGirl (16. September 2004)

Ach ja, das hatte ich total vergessen. Das bedeutet aber ja, dass ich ins BIOS muss, oder? Daran scheitere ich derzeit auch noch.
Notebooks sind doch um einiges komplizierter als ein normaler Desktop PC.


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RoccoGirl _
> *Ach ja, das hatte ich total vergessen. Das bedeutet aber ja, dass ich ins BIOS muss, oder? Daran scheitere ich derzeit auch noch.
> Notebooks sind doch um einiges komplizierter als ein normaler Desktop PC. *


Ja stimmt, sollte aber im Handbuch nachzulesen sein, wie man das anstellt.


----------

